# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Tehu i briskut (Brisku i Okamit)

## Marita

(Pse disa këshilla të mjegullta, thënë në shekullin 14, duken me shumë vlerë për studjuesin paranormal sot?)


William Ockham ka qënë një teolog, në Mesjetë. Interesi i tij më i madh ka qënë studimi dhe klasifikimi i qënieve mbinatyrore: fantazmat, engjëjt, demonët, shpirtrat etj. si këta. 

Sot ai kujtohet vetem nëpërmjet proverbit Latin që ai sajoi për ta udhëhequr atë në studimet e tij: "Entia sunt multiplicanda praeter necessitatem" që përafërsisht mund të përkthehet kështu: *Entitetet te mos shumëzohen, përveçse nga nevoja*". 

Çndikim mund të kenë këto fjalë sot dhe pse janë veçanërisht të vlefshme për ata që interesohen për dukuritë paranormale ose mbinatyrore?

Brisku i Okamit, siç njihet ky proverb, na mëson që t'i mbajmë hipotezat në minimum. 

E pse t'i shumëzojmë teoritë dhe besimet përpara se të dhënat e disponueshme të na detyrojnë ta bëjmë këtë? Në qoftë se do të na duhet të zgjedhim midis dy teorive, të cilat mbështeten në mënyrë të barabartë nga të gjitha faktet e njohura, atëhere ne duhet të anojmë nga teoria më e thjeshtë. 

Me këtë metodë do të jemi në gjëndje t'u japim zgjidhje problemeve në dukje misterioze, pra duke e prerë çështjen si me brisk. Le të marrim një shembull nga koha e William Okamit. 

Le të supozojmë se në qiell, pranë Sufolk, ku jetonte Williami në shekullin e 14-të, shihet një dritë. Disa prej fshatarëve, duke u qëndruar besnikë besimeve të kohës, do të thoshin se ajo dritë ishte shpirti i një të sapovdekuri që shkonte drejt parajsës. 

Një murg, ndoshta, do të kishte sugjeruar se drita mund të ishte një engjëll që lëvizte për punëra të zotit. Të tjerë mund të shikonin në atë dritë dorën e shejtanit etj. 

Por nuk do të mendonte kështu William Okami. Pyetja e parë që do t'i bënte ai vetes do të ishte kjo: "A është e nevojshme të krijoj një teori të re për të shpjeguar atë që kam parë?"

Përshtypjen e dritës në qiell mund ta japin shumë gjëra ordinere: yjet, kometat, meteoritet, dielli që perëndon mbrapa reshë shumë të ulta, hëna, zogj të bardhë, rrufeja sferike etj. Atëhere pse, duke pasur kaq shumë shpjegime natyrore, ne kërkojmë shpjegime mbinatyrore? 

Në ditët tona, natyrisht, një dritë në qiell ka më shumë të ngjarë të mendohet më tepër si një UFO se sa si një engjëll, por parimi është po ai. 

Ne duhet t'u kthehemi shpjegimeve ekzotike vetem atëhere kur të gjitha shpjegimet natyrore dhe tokësore nuk arrijnë ta bëjnë këtë. Madje edhe atëhere ne nuk duhet të shkojmë më larg se sa kërkohet nga faktet që disponojmë.

Të postulosh një qytetërim jashtëtokësor nisur nga një dritë e zbehtë në qiellin e errët do të ishte absurditet. 

Gjashtëqind vjet pas krijimit të Briskut të Okamit, duket akoma me shumë vlera. Le të marrim një shembull tjetër ku mendja të shkon drejtpërsëdrejti te shfaqja e forcës së telekinezisë. 

Dimë që në natyrë ekzistojnë katër forca bazë: rëndesa, elektromagnetizmi dhe forcat bërthamore të dobta dhe të forta. 

Shohim dikë që shtrembëron lugë ose lexon mendjen e tjetrit pa përdorur në dukje një nga forcat e njohura të mësipërme. "Mrekulli!" bërtasim ne ose themi që është një dukuri paranormale. 

William Okami do të na thoshte të ishim më të kujdesshëm. Përpara se të ndërtojmë një hipotezë bazuar në magjitë, ndërhyrjen hyjnore ose aftësitë e reja njerëzore të quajtura telekinezi, duhet të shikojmë më me vëmendje në mund të gjejmë një shpjegim të besueshëm në rendin e natyrshëm ekzistues të dukurive.

Shpjegimi

Ç'lloj shpjegimi kam unë? Gjënë e parë që dikush duhet të pyesë kur shikon dikë që bën diçka që sfidon ligjet e njohura të natyrës është "a mund të arrihet e njëjta gjë me marifete ose hile?" Në qoftë se përgjigja është "po" atëhere çështja është e thjeshtë. 

Dimë që burrat dhe gratë gënjejnë, mashtrojnë dhe ndërmarrin veprime të pandershme. Ne, nga ana tjetër, nuk e dimë që ekzistojnë dukuri të tilla si telekinezia. 

Duke qënë kështu ne duhet të zgjedhim hipotezën më të thjeshtë. Dihet shumë mirë që njerëz që pretendojnë se kanë fuqi paranormale u kërkojnë skeptikëve të mos i ndjekin ata në proceset e tyre. Fuqitë paranormale janë të druajtura dhe të paparashikueshme.

Efekti i druajtjes është një dukuri e pranuar dhe e njohur. Çdo të thotë kjo? Ushtruesi paranormal thotë: "Tani unë do të bëj diçka të çuditshme dhe të mrekullueshme. 

Megjithatë në qoftë se ju shikoni me shumë vëmendje ajo mund të mos ndodhë dhe, në qoftë se ndonjëri i pranishëm këtu nuk beson në magjirat, atëhere ajo sigurisht që nuk do të ndodhi". 

Ka dy mundësira. Ose unë do të jem dëshmitar i ndalimit të ligjeve të universit ose kam përpara një prestidigjator të rëndomtë.

Nuk dua në asnjë mënyrë të them se dukuritë paranormale ose mbinatyrore nuk ekzistojnë. 

Aktualisht ne e interpretojmë botën nëpërmjet një paradigme të caktuar, që është në thelb një kombinim i teorisë së kuanteve dhe relativitetit. 

Do të bëhen zbulime të reja dhe do të formohen hipoteza të reja që do të ndryshojnë në mënyrë radikale mënyrën se si e shohim ne botën. Fillimisht, relativiteti dhe teoria e kuanteve u panë me dyshim të madh. 

Vetem fakti se ato u provuan dhe u verifikuan herë pas here si nga ata që i besonin ashtu edhe nga skeptikët, mjaftoi që të çonte në pranimin e tyre. 

Është pikërisht kjo ajo që dallon një teori të mirë nga një teori të keqe: aftësia për t'i provuar, bërë dhe kontrolluar parashikimet dhe për të lejuar këdo të disponojë informacionin që ndodhet mbrapa asaj teorie. 

Kushdo mund të sajojë një teori për çfarëdo lloj gjëje, por në qoftë se nuk i verifikojmë dot pretendimet e teorisë, në qoftë se është e pamundur për ta provuar atë, atëhere shanset e asaj teorie janë ato të një teorie false që ka ardhur më tepër nga një imagjinatë se sa nga një realitet i jashtëm i botës.

Shumë kemi dëgjuar mbi jetën pas vdekjes, por askush nuk ka të dhëna për ta vërtetuar këtë. Bota është një vend i mrekullueshëm, plot bukurira dhe mistere. 

E pse t'i shpikim misteret? Ato janë aty. Megjithatë, ndërsa hulumtojmë subjekte të tilla të mrekullueshme si jeta, vdekja dhe ndërgjegja njerëzore, duhet të jemi të ndërgjegjshëm se natyra njerëzore, ashtu siç është, fsheh shumë gënjeshtarë dhe sharlatanë.

Përpara se të pranojmë një teori të re, ne duhet të pyesim, siç pyeste William Okami 600 vjet më parë: "Është e domosdoshme? A mund ta kuptoj unë këtë ngjarje vetëm duke sajuar një teori të re për ta shpjeguar atë?" 

Dhe, në qoftë se vërtetë e ndjejmë nevojën për një mënyrë të re të vështruari të botës, duhet të pyesim veten: "Si mund ta ve në provë këtë teori? Jam unë i interesuar në realitetin objektiv apo në fantazitë rehatuese kur s'jam i prirur ta shqyrtoj çështjen nga afër?"

Është gabim të pranohet çdo ide fantastike thjesht nga fakti se është e re dhe e tillë. 

Fakti duhet ndarë nga fantazia. Po ashtu e vërteta nga dëshira.

----------


## Darius

Per t'i kujtuar lexuesve dicka mbi William Ockham (e shkruajtur dhe Occam) eshte krijuesi i shume koncepteve empirike dhe filozofike, midis te cileve the shprehja e famshme qe u mbiquajt Occam's Razor: *Nese ke dy teori qe shpjegojne nje fakt te vezhgueshem atehere duhet perdorur me e thjeshta deri sa te kemi me shume evidence.*

----------


## yllbardh

Çdo teori spjegohet dhe verifikohet sipas paradigmave të kohës ekuivalente për të cilën vlen ajo teori. Një gjë që sot duket e pasjeguar dhe pakuptuar nuk do të thotë që nesër apo pasnesër nuk do ta kemi të qartë até. Nuk duhet që menjëherë të hedhim poshtë një fenomen të pakuptuar si trillim apo absurditet sepse me këtë ne futemi brenda burgut të mendje ngushtësisë, e cila kufizon zbulimet radikale brenda një fushe shkencore. Mirë është që për çdo gjë të pakuptuar të tregojmë skepticizëm por prapë se prapë ne duhet që të kemi ndër mend se kufiri i gjërave të pakuptuara gjatë tërë kohës është në zvogëlim e sipër.

----------

